

Easy, Fast, Powerful: This is Your Rails on Ninefold (Review) - millioncents
http://blog.palominolabs.com/2014/05/05/ninefold/

======
jph
Ninefold rocks. Just today, I used the Ninefold chat to ask a question about
my account, and the chat rep got my main rep within a minute, then he solved
the question within a few more minutes. Superior service-- thanks Ryan!

------
habosa
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like they have no free tier. This is a
big mistake, and it's one reason they probably can't catch Heroku.

I generally start out my Rails apps on Heroku free, because why not? It's dead
simple to deploy and it lets me test how my app will perform in the "real
world". Until I get any real traffic, I just point my domain at herokuapp.com
and let them deal with the bill. Heroku knows this, and encourages it.

Here's how they get you though: what do you do when HN picks up your side
project? All of a sudden your request load goes up by 10x, 100x, or even
1000x. Do you take the time to move it to AWS to save the money, or do you
just say "oh fuck need moar server!" and turn up the Heroku web servers dial
to 5. Suddenly you're a Heroku customer, all because they had the easiest
place to host your MVP.

------
hiharryhere
I've met a lot of the Ninefold crew through the Sydney rails community. Great
group who contribute a lot to the local ruby scene, glad to see them doing
well.

------
stephenhuey
I met some of their folks at RailsConf a couple weeks ago. Ninefold is from
Australia and the company is new to America, as they put it. As much as I like
Heroku, I'm pretty excited by the potential of Ninefold and am planning on
playing with it some because I'm hopeful that it'll become my go-to platform
for Rails apps.

------
VeejayRampay
It's one of the companies I was investigating for hosting. Them, EngineYard
and DotCloud/Docker. Probably gonna go with EngineYard since it's older and
more established but it's nice to see good products emerging and creating
disruption and competition. Best of luck to them.

~~~
nahname
Make sure to compare the price. EngineYard can be quite expensive.

------
ch4s3
Sounds cool. I'm interested to try it out for a personal project.

